# Which color Laura Mercier Oil Free Tinted for a Nc45?



## dany06 (Aug 25, 2008)

It has now come to the point that I need makeup. Between this bout of adult acne and the pore damage from mineral makeup I HAVE to cover up my skin. I plan to use Mac Select Cover Up Concealer with Laura Mercier Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer. I've heard really good things about Laura Mercier Oil Free TM so I'd like to try it. Which color would you suggest for me? Also do those of you who have tried it found the color to work well with WOC?  One last thing.  I've thought about trying Select Tint but so far my face doesnt agree with Mac Foundations (Studio Fix Powders and MSF natural). Do you think that this will most likely cause a flare up of bad acne like the other Mac foundations that I've tried? The price is much better than the Laura Mercier and I can pick it up locally.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm having the same problem with select tint.  Love the coverage but it breaks me out with little bumps on my face by the end of the day.  I have the same problem with SFF as well.

I was considering either the Laura Mercier TM or MUFE Face and Body.  I'm an NC50.  Anyone have any suggestions for dany and me?


----------



## twobear (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm NC 45/C7 and I wear the tinted moisturizer in Walnut.  Blends right into my skin.


----------



## dany06 (Sep 16, 2008)

Bump.....


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 16, 2008)

I am an NC45 and I use Almond.


----------

